# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Όργανα Γυμναστικής >  Πρόβλημα σε Ηλεκτρικό διάδρομο AXXON INFINITE 1910

## vasilis1962

Καλησπέρα σε όλους
Θα ήθελα την βοήθεια σας, σχετικά με τον ηλεκτρικό διάδρομο AXXON INFINITE 1910. Ξεκινάει κανονικά ανεβάζει ταχύτητες και πηγαίνει κανονικά. Μόλις ανέβω επάνω κωλώνει, ανεβάζω ταχύτητα και προχωράει αλλά ζορισμένα. Στα 15 λεπτά που έκανα το μοτέρ ζεστάθηκε αρκετά.

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Προφανώς έχεις πρόβλημα με τον τάπητα , μάλλον θέλει λάδωμα , ρύθμιση μπορεί και αντικαταστασή.τσεκαρε και ιμάντα μήπως ξεσερνει. Αλλά ας σου πει και κάποιος άλλος ειδήμων

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 8 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

vasilis1962 (26-08-21)

----------


## vasilis1962

Σε ευχαριστω φίλε

----------

mikemtb73 (06-09-21)

----------


## xxlwizard

Καλημέρα σε όλους.
Να ελέγξεις με σβηστό τον διάδρομο εάν ο ιμάντας γυρίζει σχετικά άνετα με το χέρι.
εάν δεν γυρίζει άνετα θέλει κατά πρώτον λάδωμα ο ιμάντας από κάτω και ευθυγράμμιση 
αλλά εάν σου κάνει και κάποιο θόρυβο μπορεί να είναι και ρουλεμάν κολλημένο

----------

